# Should there be a banter section?



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

*Should there be a 'BANTER' thread?*​
Yes3042.86%No4057.14%


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok I've seen the numerous threads on here lately and think it's time for a joint decision to be made by all members of the UKM community.

*Should there be a banter section?*

Flame me if you like but it needs to be sorted as there are some very good members on the brink of leaving which would be a great shame to the board community.

I haven't posted on the threads myself but I have been keeping a close eye on them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Isnt that what 'general' is for?

Cant take a joke? Dont participate

Dont like whats said? Dont participate, (as long as its not directed at you personally)

Personally i dont see a problem


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

General section is for things like banter.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

I absolutely agree with you but some don't. In order to make everybody happy the infamous 'ALPHA' threads and such like may need to be placed under a seperate section.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

No cause would be full of ALPHA male types, and would be no BETAs or AFCs to intimidate, so would be pointless IMO lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

we have general and the adult section so plenty of room for banter


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

not going to happen so forget it.....this is what the gen section is for....


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool. I'm all for it to be in the general section. Just seeing what everyone else thinks


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> i think there could be like general but with a moderate policy for behaviour,
> 
> i dnt think jw or myself flamed lemington but he bantered back, i feel it was ok and maybe wud be in an "adults lounge" type setting!!!!


 :thumb: Nice to see you stayed around Scott


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

or put a disclaimer on the thread like... if easily offended please do not participate


----------



## mr hanky (Jan 27, 2009)

Sure they should be banter so here some 5-0 to the champions 5-0 to the champions


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

banter in general.... if you cant take it dont play with the bigger people


----------



## blueallblue (Oct 25, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> banter in general.... if you cant take it dont play with the bigger people


 Who are bigger people? what are bigger people?bigger than who?are you a bigger people?how old do you have to be to become a bibber people?help me become.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

blueallblue said:


> Who are bigger people? what are bigger people?bigger than who?are you a bigger people?how old do you have to be to become a bibber people?help me become.


20" guns


----------



## blueallblue (Oct 25, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> banter in general.... if you cant take it dont play with the bigger people[/quote
> 
> Who are bigger people?what are bigger people?are you a bigger people?how old do you need to be a bigger people?help me become........


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

to be a bigger people you need to be at least 40 years old, 16 stone and have a sense of humour. The ability to spell correctly wouldn't go amiss either.

Bigger people don't run off crying if somebody doesn't want them to join in their game. Bigger people are just that... Bigger than anything a few internet warriors with a limited vocabulary can type.

Still say no need for a banter section, general will do fine...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

im gutted i missed all the banter on the other thread (guess its been deleted??) cos you guys make me laugh my effing **** off.

One question - arent there any body building exercises for thickening of the skin?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> One question - arent there any body building exercises for thickening of the skin?


yeah deadlifts..... the skin on my hands is very thick these days.. no poncey gloves needed


----------



## blueallblue (Oct 25, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> to be a bigger people you need to be at least 40 years old, 16 stone and have a sense of humour. The ability to spell correctly wouldn't go amiss either.
> 
> Bigger people don't run off crying if somebody doesn't want them to join in their game. Bigger people are just that... Bigger than anything a few internet warriors with a limited vocabulary can type.
> 
> Still say no need for a banter section, general will do fine...


well its good to see you got two out of three,get the dictionary out and you might make a bigger people yet.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> yeah deadlifts..... the skin on my hands is very thick these days.. no poncey gloves needed


lol - that was a callous answer wasnt it? :lol:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

blueallblue said:


> well its good to see you got two out of three,get the dictionary out and you might make a bigger people yet.


so what one did i miss? humour? or the spelling of humour? or my age? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> lol - that was a callous answer wasnt it? :lol:


blisteringly funny though....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it may have been said before but i wish everyone who makes posts as stupid as this would fook off and die

leave the board as it is

i await the

"is uk-muscle going to 5hit"

"will a crocodile beat a duck in a one armed fight to the death"

"is davetherave really tt in disguise"

threads

i am now off to continue sitting on the fence


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

davetherave said:


> it may have been said before but i wish everyone who makes posts as stupid as this would fook off and die
> 
> leave the board as it is
> 
> ...


budge up dave I have just joined you!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

hee hee, very funny


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dave has a sore bottom from sitting on the fence in the wrong way


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

no, whats the point in a general section if not for general crap?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

should we have a section just for people with really large pictures of monkeys in their signature

preferably family guy monkeys???

i think it's a winner


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

most definately!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> we have general and the adult section so plenty of room for banter


dont see the adult section on the forum listing :/

am i missing something


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

you're probably not a member mate,


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Robsta said:


> you're probably not a member mate,


whos butt do i need to assault to get a membership to that section??

:beer:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

you need to insult pscarb as much as possible on the open board, then he'll ask lorian to grant you access....


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

I think there should be a section just about Golden man and how great he is and that he should be the PM britain and then the GREAT bit will return.

Obviously jesting.Ps who voted yes come on reveal yourself and not in a robsta man love way lol and no im no sat behind a pc taking the **** out of robsta Im jesting and expect an equally funny but sharpe reply from Robsta.

Speaking of banter 60thousand manc fans ha t have a police escort as they didnt kow whee the stadium was.lol


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Pi55 OFF!!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Pi55 OFF!!  water sports:cursing: :lol: fozyspilgrims not my sort of thing.
> 
> Wonder if rio gets confused whenever he see's white lines...110metre long white line yet he STILL manages to concentrate.eboue has been arrested for fraud...impersoating a footballer.ashley cole has said that george micheal was his ACTUAL hero:laugh:


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

deffinatley !!!!

virgins.......


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

The Bam said:


> deffinatley !!!!
> 
> virgins.......


 you can do the cherry picking...I'll man/woman the video:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> you can do the cherry picking...I'll man/woman the video:lol:


...and shes good behind the camera:thumbup1:


----------

